# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) برنامج تطبيق لإصلاح بطارية الهاتف من المشاكل داخلية

## hamzayemni

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم أقدم لكم هذا البرنامج الدي يقوم بإصلاح بطارية من المشاكل الداخلية المتعلقة صالح لجميع هواتف Android و غير صالح للبطاريات المنتفخة او المخربة
رابط تحميل 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Envoyé de mon HUAWEI VNS-L31 en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## zaman800

للتجربة مشكووور

----------


## asaad wahsh

*مشكور احي علي البرنامج*

----------


## نافع الجرافي

> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم أقدم لكم هذا البرنامج الدي يقوم بإصلاح بطارية من المشاكل الداخلية المتعلقة صالح لجميع هواتف Android و غير صالح للبطاريات المنتفخة او المخربة
> رابط تحميل 
> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
> Envoyé de mon HUAWEI VNS-L31 en utilisant Tapatalk

 مشكور وجزكم لله الف خير

----------


## rachiddz16

مشكور وجزكم لله الف خير

----------

